# Drug Alert - Clexane



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya

Just had this come from one of our members who is also a Dr



mouse1 said:


> Got a fax through at work today that I thought I should share with anyone jabbing with Clexane 40mg.
> The most important thing is *not to worry* - just get your chemist/GP/ARGC to give you injections from the clear batch or a new prescription so that you can get them. As they say there is *no known risk to the baby.*
> 
> This is original report (which I wasn't aware of or would have forwarded to you all before) which lists affected batches:
> ...


/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

